# Question for Hyatt owners



## zcrider (Apr 23, 2012)

I am looking at buying a resale Hyatt week and have read the sticky notes about trading, but it is a bit confusing to me so here is my question:
  If I buy either a Pinion point Diamond week or a Wild Oak diamond week and I want to swap either ownership for a Wild Oak diamond week that is different then what I own is the process the same?  
  If so then I am better off buying at Pinion Point then Wild Oak since MF's are less right?
  I am not the kind of person who wants to always use a set week!!!  I would want to switch it up all the time and even split in half and do two shorter trips with my week (I live in Tx).  
  What is your recomendation?  Is trading into Wild Oak during Diamond season a doable trade if I make the reservation right at the 9 month window?


----------



## Kal (Apr 23, 2012)

zcrider said:


> ...If I buy either a Pinion point Diamond week or a Wild Oak diamond week and I want to swap either ownership for a Wild Oak diamond week that is different then what I own is the process the same?
> If so then I am better off buying at Pinion Point then Wild Oak since MF's are less right?
> I am not the kind of person who wants to always use a set week!!! I would want to switch it up all the time and even split in half and do two shorter trips with my week (I live in Tx).
> What is your recomendation? Is trading into Wild Oak during Diamond season a doable trade if I make the reservation right at the 9 month window?


 
I'm not sure about the term "swap".

Here are the basics:

1. You receive points for the unit 12 months prior to the first day of the week you own.  For the first 6 months, you have the exclusive right to occupy the unit/week owned or a portion of that unit.  That's a big value if you want to stay at that unit/week.

2.  At any time you can use any or all of the points to stay elsewhere in the HRC.  To stay, you have to receive a confirmed reservation which is usually preceeded by getting on a wait list for the desired resort/unit/week.  Units generally become available 6 months prior to the first day of the requested week.

3.  If you own multiple HRC unit/weeks, each one is stand-alone and has no relationship to the other.  However, the points from those units are combined into a single account.

4.  If you simply intend to use the point value of the unit and never stay in the week owned, then it doesn't matter what unit you own.  In that case it is common to purchase a unit with the lowest price and lowest maintenance fees.

Hope this helps.


----------



## zcrider (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Kal, so with any 2200 point Hyatt week I would have equal chance at getting into Wild Oak Ranch during prime summer weeks right?  (Aside from finding a week # for sale that I would want to use each year at that resort).  
   When could I get on the wait list, 12 months from the week I want to reserve or 12 months from the time I get my points?  Are there some owners that get to wait list first (like multiple week owners)?
   Anyone have experience wait listing this resort to say how hard/easy to get into during diamond season?
   Can anyone tell me which resorts are hardest to get into during prime time and which are easiest?
Thanks!


----------



## Kal (Apr 23, 2012)

All HVC members have equal standing on reserving units in the system.  Reservations are confirmed by computer by taking names off the request (wait) list.  First come first served.  There is no preference for multiple week owners.  Points are points.

It's very important to make sure you have points in your account when the requested unit becomes available.  If you don't have sufficient points, the computer will bypass your name and go to the next in line.  At such time that you have points, you will regain your priority on the request list for the next unit that comes available.  You don't even need to have points in your account to get on the wait list.  You just have to hope you will get your points by the time reservations are granted.

As a note, in March 2012 my request for a unit was granted 11 months prior to occupancy in 2013.  It doesn't necessarily mean that units are only available 6 months prior to occupancy.  Diamond season units are obviously in high demand so you need to plan early.


----------

